# Kernel panic (LSI Fusion) [SOLVED]

## kiss-o-matic

There's a lot of threads w/ similar issues here.  Still can't solve this.  This is a machine which is about a year old.  It had an older version installed on it just fine (defaults used) w/ no issues.  I've been fighting w/ this thing about 4 hours now and it's not playing nice.

I'm getting the standard

```

Root-NFS: No NFS server available, giving up. 

VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy. 

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2,0)
```

There's a sticky around here somewhere saying that this is b/c "Root on NFS" is selected under File Systems->Network File Systems.  I deselected that, and here we are.  I've added support for all LSI disk controllers.  Same error.

Looks like the controler uses mptsas but I can't find out what that is in the kernel.  Best I can find is mpt2sas.  Same?  Dunno... haven't messed w/ kernels in a while.

I'm doing this from 5000 miles away and it's way past my bedtime.  Hopefully this thread will be filled w/ an easy fix when I wake up.

lspci -k

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5400 Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 20)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5400 Chipset PCI Express Port 1 (rev 20)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5400 Chipset PCI Express Port 5 (rev 20)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:09.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5400 Chipset PCI Express Port 9 (rev 20)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:10.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5400 Chipset FSB Registers (rev 20)

        Kernel modules: i5k_amb

00:10.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5400 Chipset FSB Registers (rev 20)

        Kernel modules: i5k_amb

00:10.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5400 Chipset FSB Registers (rev 20)

        Kernel modules: i5k_amb

00:10.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5400 Chipset FSB Registers (rev 2mptsas0)

        Kernel modules: i5k_amb

00:10.4 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5400 Chipset FSB Registers (rev 20)

        Kernel modules: i5k_amb

00:11.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5400 Chipset CE/SF Registers (rev 20)

00:15.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5400 Chipset FBD Registers (rev 20)

00:15.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5400 Chipset FBD Registers (rev 20)

00:16.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5400 Chipset FBD Registers (rev 20)

00:16.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5400 Chipset FBD Registers (rev 20)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB High Definition Audio Controller (rev 09)

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 09)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 09)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #2 (rev 09)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #3 (rev 09)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #4 (rev 09)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset EHCI USB2 Controller (rev 09)

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d9)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 09)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB IDE Controller (rev 09)

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

        Kernel modules: pata_acpi, ata_piix, ata_generic

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB SATA AHCI Controller (rev 09)

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

        Kernel modules: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 09)

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro FX 1700 (rev a1)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro FX 1700 (rev a1)

03:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Upstream Port (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

03:00.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express to PCI-X Bridge (rev 01)

04:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Downstream Port E1 (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

04:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Downstream Port E2 (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

05:00.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS1068E PCI-Express Fusion-MPT SAS (rev 08)

        Kernel driver in use: mptsas

        Kernel modules: mptsas

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5754 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: tg3

        Kernel modules: tg3

09:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

        Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

        Kernel modules: ohci1394, firewire-ohci

```

Kernel config

[code]

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux/x86_64 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 Kernel Configuration

# Mon Aug 22 23:38:32 2011

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_XZ is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_FHANDLE is not set

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

#

# IRQ subsystem

#

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

# CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_FAST_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_NS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EXPERT is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

# CONFIG_OPROFILE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

# CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL is not set

CONFIG_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU_STATS=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_API=y

# CONFIG_MAXSMP is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=64

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_AMD_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA_EMU is not set

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_COMPACTION is not set

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

# CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE is not set

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC_JUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_USE_PERCPU_NUMA_NODE_ID=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATE_CALLBACKS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

# CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set

#

# Memory power savings

#

# CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

CONFIG_DMAR=y

# CONFIG_DMAR_DEFAULT_ON is not set

CONFIG_DMAR_FLOPPY_WA=y

# CONFIG_INTR_REMAP is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE is not set

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

# CONFIG_RAPIDIO is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_KEYS_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE_STATS is not set

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_DEMUX is not set

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

# CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

#

# Xtables combined modules

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

#

# Xtables targets

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

#

# Xtables matches

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_IP_SET is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_L2TP is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DRR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MQPRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CHOKE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS is not set

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_CSUM is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

# CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV is not set

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DROP_MONITOR is not set

CONFIG_HAMRADIO=y

#

# Packet Radio protocols

#

# CONFIG_AX25 is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_NO_SYSDEV_OPS=y

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=y

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=y

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

#

# DRBD disabled because PROC_FS, INET or CONNECTOR not selected

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RBD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ISCSI_BOOT_SYSFS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB3_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB4_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2X_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_BE2ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPSA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS_MAX_SGE=128

# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_PVSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFC is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE_FNIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PMCRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PM8001 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BFA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_PMP is not set

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

#

# SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

#

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

#

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

#

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARASAN_CF is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=y

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# PIO-only SFF controllers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

#

# Generic fallback / legacy drivers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_FLAKEY is not set

# CONFIG_TARGET_CORE is not set

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_MII is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

CONFIG_BNX2=y

# CONFIG_CNIC is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_STMMAC_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_PCH_GBE is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

CONFIG_TR=y

# CONFIG_IBMOL is not set

# CONFIG_3C359 is not set

# CONFIG_TMS380TR is not set

CONFIG_WLAN=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_MWL8K is not set

# CONFIG_ATH_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_IWLAGN is not set

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192CE is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192CU is not set

# CONFIG_WL1251 is not set

# CONFIG_WL12XX_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# CAIF transport drivers

#

CONFIG_FDDI=y

# CONFIG_DEFXX is not set

# CONFIG_SKFP is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT1070 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MCS is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_AS5011 is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_HANWANG is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ATMEL_MXT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_BU21013 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_DYNAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_HAMPSHIRE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_EETI is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MCS5000 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_INEXIO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MK712 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_COMPOSITE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHIT213 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TSC2007 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ST1232 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TPS6507X is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_AD714X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADXL34X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CMA3000 is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PS2MULT is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

# CONFIG_ROCKETPORT is not set

# CONFIG_CYCLADES is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_GT is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

# CONFIG_ISI is not set

# CONFIG_N_HDLC is not set

# CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_MFD_HSU is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_TIMBERDALE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_PCH_UART is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# CONFIG_IPWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_RAMOOPS is not set

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_MUX is not set

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_INTEL_MID is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PXA_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_EG20T is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DIOLAN_U2C is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

#

# PPS support

#

# CONFIG_PPS is not set

#

# PPS generators support

#

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2782 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ20Z75 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17042 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Native drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS620 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PKGTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_JC42 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LINEAGE is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4151 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4261 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6639 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_PMBUS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SHT21 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMM665 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC1403 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC2103 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH5627 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS1015 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP102 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83795 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_STUB_POULSBO is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_WMT_GE_ROPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_APPLE is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

# CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALOOP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_6FIRE is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

# CONFIG_HID_3M_PCT is not set

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

# CONFIG_HID_ACRUX is not set

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

# CONFIG_HID_CANDO is not set

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

# CONFIG_HID_PRODIKEYS is not set

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

# CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_EMS_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

# CONFIG_HID_KEYTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

# CONFIG_HID_UCLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WALTOP is not set

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

# CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN is not set

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

# CONFIG_HID_LCPOWER is not set

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIG940_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIWII_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

# CONFIG_HID_MOSART is not set

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

# CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH is not set

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

# CONFIG_HID_ORTEK is not set

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

# CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD is not set

# CONFIG_HID_QUANTA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_ARVO is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_KONE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_KONEPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_KOVAPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_PYRA is not set

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

# CONFIG_HID_STANTUM is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

# CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS is not set

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

# CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZYDACRON is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_UAS is not set

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YUREX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

#

# LED drivers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_LM3530 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_ALIX2 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP3944 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP5521 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP5523 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_INTEL_SS4200 is not set

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

#

# LED Triggers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON is not set

#

# iptables trigger is under Netfilter config (LED target)

#

# CONFIG_NFC_DEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ACCEL is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PANASONIC_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAL_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_IDEAPAD_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_TOPSTAR_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_Last edited by kiss-o-matic on Tue Aug 23, 2011 1:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kiss-o-matic,

Your kernel hardware options look ok and You do not have root over NFS in your kernel.

 *kiss-o-matic wrote:*   

> There's a sticky around here somewhere saying that this is b/c "Root on NFS" is selected under File Systems->Network File Systems. I deselected that, and here we are. I've added support for all LSI disk controllers. Same error. 

 

The warning sign here is "Same error." I suspect thats because you are booting the same (broken) kernel.

Did you mount /boot before your copied the kernel over ?

Did you make a type in the destination filename, so the old kernel still gets loaded ?

Look in /boot both with /boot mounted (should show kernels and grub/) and with /boot not mouted, which should be empty.

If thats ok, look carefully at the filenames and file dates in /boot. Compare the file names in boot, with those in grub.conf

----------

## kiss-o-matic

Hi

Yes, I'm manually mounting every time I reboot and tweak the kernel

```

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

env-update

source /etc/profile

livecd boot # cksum /boot/2.6.39-gentoo-r3 /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage 

694262627 4367312 2.6.39-gentoo-r3

694262627 4367312 /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage

```

Here's my grub.conf just in case.

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda3

```

So frustrated w/ this one...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kiss-o-matic,

```
05:00.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS1068E PCI-Express Fusion-MPT SAS (rev 08) 
```

maybe the lspci numbers to names database is wrong.

What does lspci -n show for 05:00.0 ?

We can see what google thinks that is.

IF you believe the name you want

```
 Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SAS (FUSION_SAS)

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS:

SCSI HOST support for a SAS host adapters.

List of supported controllers:

LSISAS1064

LSISAS1068

LSISAS1064E

LSISAS1068E

LSISAS1078

Symbol: FUSION_SAS [=n]
```

which is on in your kernel.

----------

## kiss-o-matic

Hi

In answer to your query...

```

livecd arch # lspci -n

pcilib: Cannot open /proc/bus/pci

00:00.0 0600: 8086:4003 (rev 20)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:4021 (rev 20)

00:05.0 0604: 8086:4025 (rev 20)

00:09.0 0604: 8086:4029 (rev 20)

00:10.0 0600: 8086:4030 (rev 20)

00:10.1 0600: 8086:4030 (rev 20)

00:10.2 0600: 8086:4030 (rev 20)

00:10.3 0600: 8086:4030 (rev 20)

00:10.4 0600: 8086:4030 (rev 20)

00:11.0 0600: 8086:4031 (rev 20)

00:15.0 0600: 8086:4035 (rev 20)

00:15.1 0600: 8086:4035 (rev 20)

00:16.0 0600: 8086:4036 (rev 20)

00:16.1 0600: 8086:4036 (rev 20)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:269a (rev 09)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:2690 (rev 09)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2688 (rev 09)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2689 (rev 09)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:268a (rev 09)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:268b (rev 09)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:268c (rev 09)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev d9)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2670 (rev 09)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:269e (rev 09)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:2681 (rev 09)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:269b (rev 09)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:040f (rev a1)

02:00.0 0300: 10de:040f (rev a1)

03:00.0 0604: 8086:3500 (rev 01)

03:00.3 0604: 8086:350c (rev 01)

04:00.0 0604: 8086:3510 (rev 01)

04:01.0 0604: 8086:3514 (rev 01)

05:00.0 0100: 1000:0058 (rev 08)

08:00.0 0200: 14e4:167a (rev 02)

09:0a.0 0c00: 104c:8023

```

Made sure I'm all mounted properly

```

tmpfs on / type tmpfs (rw,relatime)

/dev/sr0 on /mnt/cdrom type iso9660 (ro,relatime)

/dev/loop0 on /mnt/livecd type squashfs (ro,relatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

cachedir on /mnt/livecd/lib64/splash/tmp type tmpfs (rw,relatime,size=4096k,mode=644)

tmpfs on /mnt/livecd/lib64/firmware type tmpfs (rw,relatime)

tmpfs on /mnt/livecd/usr/portage type tmpfs (rw,relatime)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,devgid=85,devmode=664)

/dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=continue,data=writeback)

/dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw,relatime,errors=continue)

non on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

```

Thinking maybe I was copying the wrong kernel over, I made a cosmetic change and recompiled

```

livecd linux # pwd

/usr/src/linux

livecd linux # cksum arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/2.6.39-gentoo-r3

725440707 4317424 arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage

725440707 4317424 arch/x86/boot/bzImage

694262627 4367312 /boot/2.6.39-gentoo-r3

livecd linux # cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/2.6.39-gentoo-r3

livecd linux # cksum arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/2.6.39-gentoo-r3

725440707 4317424 arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage

725440707 4317424 arch/x86/boot/bzImage

725440707 4317424 /boot/2.6.39-gentoo-r3

```

My very boring grub.conf

```

livecd linux # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda3

```

Something's awry.   I can't really reboot this thing for another 5 hours though when the guy comes in to take out the LiveCD, but this is generally how I was making each change last night... finally ending w/ taking the Root on NFS option out of the kernel (yet, getting the same NFS error).

----------

## kiss-o-matic

I'm marking this as solved.  Not sure exactly what happened.  I renamed a couple of kernels to "bad" names.  eg, ones that weren't in the grub.conf and had my counterpart half a world away type in the grub commands.  It booted... was missing a few things, but finally got them in there.  Dunno... this seems weird.  I doubled checked the kernels were being copied to the boot partition every time.  Also, I've got someone else being my eyes (and fingers sometimes) so there's that.

Anyway, thanks for the help!

----------

